# It's today



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

Just chillin out ,waiting to leave for the hospital scan.Once i have had it,i have been given the Consultants direct phone number,he gave me it himself.I have to ring in and tell his secretary i have had it done,they will then get to the results sharpish before it goes to ground somewhere.I then wait.Anyway these last few days i have got all the garden and household jobs done,in case i get lucky and he wants to see me soon.Don't know what will happen if surgery goes ahead soon as to what i can do for the in laws,but i will cross that bridge when i come to it.Poor old Mrs P might be very busy,i will suggest her other sister and husband are asked to take some slack,even though they both work,i am sure a bit of time off could be arranged to look after aged parents till i get back on my feet.So nearly time to get ready.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

Back and good news.It's still a hydrocele but a bigger one.The fluid cannot go any lower than where it is so it's backing up causing the new swelling as I call it.So now I wait for another appointment.Thanks for listening folks.


----------



## iluvmybike (21 Apr 2021)

There are times when you have to put your own health first - whilst we all love them and do our bit by our elderlies we have more of our lives left than they do and we have to look after ourselves. Good luck


----------



## roadrash (21 Apr 2021)

Glad its good news postie, but dont forget to look after yourself while you are looking after others, you are just as important.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Back and good news.It's still a hydrocele but a bigger one.The fluid cannot go any lower than where it is so it's backing up causing the new swelling as I call it.So now I wait for another appointment.Thanks for listening folks.



I assume you've had the snip at some point ? I won't be doing it again, or recommending it. Over 8 years on and it still causes me pain, plus on meds due to the damage.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> I assume you've had the snip at some point ? I won't be doing it again, or recommending it. Over 8 years on and it still causes me pain, plus on meds due to the damage.


Yes I did,then I got divorced then I met Mrs P and spent three days in hospital having it reversed,it worked and we had two super children,I was 46 and nearly 48 when that happened.The Surgeon did mention those surgeries when we spoke in March.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Apr 2021)

Whats the difference between snow men and snow women?

Snow balls

no good? sorry, thought I'd try to lighten the mood


----------

